

Ask HN: Where to get dedicated or cloud Solid State Disk based server - themonk

Suggest me some hosting cloud/no-cloud provider to get an server with SSD.
======
ddorian43
<http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex8> (dedicated server
in eu)

<http://serveraxis.com/vps-ssd.php> (vps with ssd in usa)

------
Santas
<http://relbit.com>

